# Kingfish leader board...MrX



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

With the sizes all being pretty small this year so far and no one mentioning any big fish yet, I thought we might as well get a kingy leader board up and running.

So forget what your wife has told you, SIZE MATTERS.
Get a shot of your fish on a mat or next to a ruler and post it up.
Quantity doesn't count so post up anything that is bigger than the current leader and I'll whack your name into the subject line of the thread so you can see immediately when you've been pipped.

MrX 73.5cm
Kritz 72cm
Bertros 71cm
Kraley 68cm


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Quantity doesn't count..."


Fair enough Keza.

Bertros - you're safe for now.

For those wanting to knock off the leader, get out there now - the rat/keeper ratio is on the rise. Only caught 10 fish on Saturday, but 8 were legal (kept two).

Healthy specimen:










Sent one back with recent scars, and removed a hook from its back:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Is this the worst kingfish season ever or what.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

It was a good season for quantity, but very poor as far as size goes. This season I didn't boat one over 70cm. And where were the bonito this year??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

paulb said:


> It was a good season for quantity, but very poor as far as size goes. This season I didn't boat one over 70cm. And where were the bonito this year??


I'm still hoping Paul.
The water is 22c, I have seen 2 turtles in the last week but I also saw cuttlefish and someone caught a johndory. Confused season ?
Hairtail ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bertros said:


> I was pretty happy with this little fella. Not so big in size, but he used it well. He won't stay up top for long.


Good one Matt. Longy? Even Andrew H is not reporting monsters.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

They're late, but they're here:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice Tom. I guess that means I have to get off my arse and fish. Or is that get on my arse.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Keza you have an arse?


Don't pretend you haven't noticed.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

They are little barrels Tom. They will taste great.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

avayak said:


> They are little barrels Tom. They will taste great.


What - keza's butt-cheeks :shock:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

With soy and wasabi? Lots of wasabi.


----------

